#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Bamboo, possibly a profitable farming venture

## forreachingme

I got a mango orchard that was abandoned for over 15 years and we freed some trees from the bamboo jungle in march. We found 3 more Mango trees hidden this year...

We cut the bamboos by using machetes and mostly left the poles to dry where they are  and after a drying period set the whole to fire clearing.

That was bad! I dream for years to make a bamboo house and would have plenty of supply to do so, if my workers would do what is asked. 
Since i do not have time to survey the whole time, work goes ahead well pretty much only when i am around. This is a big problem i encounter with the Filipinos.

1 Bamboo pole can sale up to 200 / 400 Php in Manila for scaffolding. I remember buying poles in Korat for 30 Thb a piece, 6 meter long...

I have about 2 hectares of a beautiful bamboo jungle that i wanted to kill to be replaced by mango trees. Well this seems to be a bad idea. Bamboo is possibly a good money earner. The ROI is said 7 years and then it goes on bringing cash for up to 50 years, each year about 150'000 Php per hectare.

There are another 10 hectares, probably much more left for nothing from neighbors that might join the farming.

Normally bamboo should be cut from November to March, when less Bokbok infest the poles. This if used in furniture manufacturing. Since i look for a flooring manufacturer, the cut can probably be done now in April, not yet confirmed.

I work now with an organisation that promotes bamboo in Philippines, they will advise what to, how to and specially where to sale.

Hopefully i will provide soon some pictures and more about this venture in this thread.

Your experience with Bamboo farming appreciated here.

----------


## forreachingme

The supply of bamboo poles for furniture might be the most difficult.

Furniture industry requires poles that have no scratches and marks. This requires wind protected plantations. 
Most bamboo furniture manufacturer are small scale family business and the competition for a local market only most time is fierce and concentrated in one area. 
The price for a pole is often low in this sector, so as the sales price of the furniture items. The lack of treatment of poles against insects and the poor finish quality being some other reasons.

Larger scale bamboo furniture manufacturers treat and process the poles into pressed, laminate materials, Those can then export their products.

Out of China few large scale well organised industries are found in Indonesia, Vietnam, Thailand or Philippines so far, eventually this trend might change over this coming decade, Philippines is trying to push toward this direction.

----------


## forreachingme



----------


## forreachingme

Found this Bamboo Global summit dates just to late, it is today and tomorow, there are the big names in Bamboo architecture and development and production involved...

If you go on speaker page, there is a description of each speaker...Some done beautifull works and some great projects...

Bamboo Summit - About

----------


## VocalNeal

Looks like you need about 15 hectares minimum to make some reasonable money.

If you could find a high value customer and thin out the stalks to minimise scratches etc. 
Hire a couple of guys to make ladders for the lower quality?
If near the ocean soaking/floating the cut stalks in sea water for a couple of months will eliminate, for the most part, termite infestation if used for construction.

----------


## forreachingme

To make it work a profitable farming you need few kinds of plants down the chain as China is doing, since one pole should be fully used.

I just had a meeting with one of the senior Bamboo specialist in Philippines.

Collecting center that buys fresh poles cut at correct mature age. This center have to promote correct farming and harvesting. 

Processing plant that receives treated slats to transform into strand poles and panels, this is a method of pressing the slats in mold at a very high pressure. The slats are treated in a glue before hand.

Processing plant for panels and beams and poles and flooring. Glued at medium pressure.

The both above plants make charcoal, pellets to supply their kiln drying eventually electricity generation by pirolysis and re direct their other good waste to villages that do weaving and other stuff.

China is well into it, followed bar behind by Indonesia, Vietnam and India, Philippines is way behind but talks a lot and invests in info center to gather corrupt money...

Hopefully things change in future, bamboo could be a good farming for many.

----------


## forreachingme

Bamboo is a great solution to solve land slide problems as well.

BUT

They did quite a few projects in Philippines and many resulted in ecologic disasters. 
By using wrong plants near rivers, all collapsed and it widen the river beds, reducing the water supply and land slides occurred as well...

This Filipino specialist helps me to do a correct ground reinforcement at our house in Province. 
The house has a sharp slope a side and we will need different types of Bamboo to make it correctly.
I hope to supply a thread soon about this with some pictures lacking in this thread so far...

----------


## Bettyboo

Would bamboo grow in former rice fields? Can it grow in water or need to be above the water level all year round?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Would bamboo grow in former rice fields? Can it grow in water or need to be above the water level all year round?


This might all depend on the bamboo species and how one wants to market it for whatever purpose.....as there are thousands of varieties.

----------


## Smithson

I think there is potential in bamboo, especially supplying quality mature poles for construction/furniture. Best if you're in an area without a long dry season (or with irrigation). We planted 3 rai of D. Asper, which we should start harvesting in about 5 years.

For planting in rice fields, bambusa beechama is flood tolerant.

----------


## ltnt

> This might all depend on the bamboo species and how one wants to market it for whatever purpose.....as there are thousands of varieties. Rural Surin is offline Report Post


1st question:  How did you get to post under your nic Rural Surin?  Nice go there man, congratulations.

Bamboo comes in many different varieties, I cleared 4 rai of it.  Must have had at least three different types.  What do you want?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> 1st question:  How did you get to post under your nic Rural Surin?  Nice go there man, congratulations.


Hint: Date of post......

----------


## chassamui

> Hint: Date of post......


He should be in jail for multi nicking.

----------


## Bower

Any of you chaps tried growing bamboo for the edible shoots ? 
The Chinese were buying them by the ton when i was in Burma.

Edible Bamboo Shoots and Species ? Guadua Bamboo

Just a thought.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
>  
> 1st question: How did you get to post under your nic Rural Surin? Nice go there man, congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: Date of post......


Can't fix moronic....

----------


## ltnt

^


> Hint: Date of post......


Post dated 26/4/2014...my error I suppose.  Thought you were banned earlier like 2013...,moronic?  

Whats really nice about this place is the how pleasant folks are to one another.

----------

